# Floating Stools?



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

Half the time i go my stools seem to float on top of the water and from what i read thats not a good sighn for what i now thats to much fat but its seems only the loose stools float more noramal stools do sink does this happin in i.b.s see why i ask this is when i had the fecal fat study done mine was not normal it was just a little hi bit g.i doc said not to worry the only worry then its in the tens mine was 7 and 6 was normal in there testing see iam thinking i have a malabsorption problem that counts for the body numbness i have at night!!And i was reading about it on this sight http://www.bcm.edu/gastro/DDC/grandrounds/...-03/09-DISC.HTM i was just wondering if people with i.b.s have flaoting stools


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Too much fat in the stools is a myth.It has been debunked in the scientific literature, but a lot of places still post that myth as if it were fact.Floating vs sinking has to do with how much gas is trapped in the stool. When I have less gas (like now I've taken probiotics) they sink rather than float.To have enough fat to float a stool (even if you could) I don't think a very slightly elevated amount of fat in the stool would do it. Yep, fat floats, but to overcome the weight of the stool? Variations in gas amounts is much more likely, and things that can loosen the stools often are things in the diet that can lead to gas as well.Lots and lots of NORMAL people have floating stools. Some IBSers do, but it isn't because they have IBS. Until the probiotics none of my stools were sinkers.K.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

ok that being said i have had bad gas the last few days!! bowell are a little over active like last night i had to go late at night!!I have really never gave probiotic a shot i have some my g.i doc told me to take i wonder if you know if this is a good probiotic to take and how long does it take to see somthing happen while taking it what i have is probiotic lactobacillus complex is the probiotic i have will that work are be worth trying?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd give them a full 2 week trial to see if they make a difference. It may take longer for the full effect (and for there to be enough in there you don't need to add some in every day) but there should be some difference fairly early on. I usually get quite a bit of difference in the first week, but I had to take them for a couple of months before I could skip a dose and not know it.K.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

well i have nothing to loose but try so as for your floating stools when your i.b.s was at its worse you had that problems of flaoting stools with normal stool studys coming back as well as a fecal fat study done?Its just great to have this sight and a g.i doctor that cares i had these ? i am asking now and called him and he called me back within one hour and told me i have no sighns are worries of any type of malabsorption!! He calls me his million caller kid!!Because of the vast work up i have had done on me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They always floated, before IBS they floated (I also farted more than average before IBS).I've never had a fecal fat, but then again I have ZERO symptoms of malabsorption so there is no reason to do the test.K.


----------

